# Well the cable guy came by today



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

I was outside shoveling and the cable truck pulled up. He started heading towards my wires and I asked him what he was doing. You see a couple weeks ago we placed a trouble call for the modem and television, well they finnaly came. He says he is here to fix the cable and I told him that its already been fixed by DirecTV. He then starts telling me that my dish wouldnt work in this weather (light snow) and that the picture would be horrible. I brought the man inside and showed him my picutre. He tells me its how they have it set and in a couple days my picture will be worse than cable. Then the interactive thing popped up while he was there and he told me that its telling me thati need to readjust my dish because it was unalined. At that point I told him to get outo f my house and off my property with his lies that arent true. He told me I will be sorry and that I'm going to want my cable back within a week. I laughed said yea sure and shut the door in his face. That felt so good!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

:shrug: 
Oh boy. Here we go again. You didn't have to tell him to "get out". You could have politely made him feel ashamed of his company's deceptive practices


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I bet he farted on the way out.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *I bet he farted on the way out. *


:rolling:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The real fun starts, if/when you get the door to door drones. I switch my identity every other time. One time I'll be an uneducated Joe listening to him BS me, next time I'll counter attack every word they say. I would be mean, but I just can't be mean face to face, if it was on the phone that's a whole different story


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

A fair number of cable techs these days are former satellite techs and many many of them transfer former satellite customers back to cable after hearing horror stories. 

The satellite industry is not spotless, and its installation segment is especially guilty in giving a black eye including lack of quality control checks, inferior equipment and supplies and practices, and just plain flim-flammery oftentimes verging on felonious behaviour. 

If you let disasterously bad service from your cable company make you mean spirited, you've lost the fight. Same goes for satellite service souring you. It's not about the method, it's about the TV. 

Glad you're happy with what you got now. If that changes, I for one won't rub salt in the wound should you consider going back to cable. Again, it's about getting the TV entertainment you want, not how you got it. 

(Approximately just under half my income has been/is/will be satellite and a similar amount is cable. Either side doing bad isn't good for me.)


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *I bet he farted on the way out. *


And belched.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Could be worse! I am a satellite installer, but have also worked in cable, the tech that was "training" me used to kick/knock out of line every dish he could get to! They just cant compete and have to lie and cheat, they are running scared!!! I am sure there are also many crooks working in satellite too, just make sure your installer is insured, bonded, licensed, and certified and you wont go far wrong, any one who has the above, wont risk their living ripping you off or giving you bad info! On the other hand watch closely all hourly paid installers, they are only in it for the pay check, as soon as they get a job that pays a dollar more they will be gone.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The cable guy is just jealous.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Last week I had a guy stop by, saying he wanted to talk to me about problems with the cable in our area, and any problems I might be having specifically. He said that since AT&T was merging with Comcast, that changes would be coming. I told him I was not a cable subscriber any longer, that I had satellite, and he asked if he could see my setup, to see if what he was offering could compare. Come to find out, this was a local Dish Network salesman canvassing the neighborhood. No ID badge, didn't identify himself right away, or anything. I thought it was an AT&T agent here to honestly talk about cable. I felt a little bit deceived by this guy. I guess deception goes both ways and some people will do anything to get a sale.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think there is some installer/retailer trying to swap a bunch of my customers from Dish to Direct and that might be causing me a lot of chargebacks and disconnects and problems.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well when the cable guy came to my house this is what happend 



He walks in my house & just comes in & picks up the boxes No questions Asked & that was it 


When my Dish went through its first snow storm It went out but not anymore :hi:


----------

